

Ask HN: Which SaaS apps have the best UI? - karolisd

I spend most of my time in a bubble of Google Analytics, Visual Website Optimizer, and Basecamp. But I&#x27;m building a side-project and I want to get some design inspiration from new &amp; shiny apps that I might not have been exposed to. Which SaaS web apps that you use have the best user interfaces?
======
fonziguy
I really like Stripe ([http://stripe.com](http://stripe.com)) and have always
been a fan of Campaign Monitor
([http://campaignmonitor.com](http://campaignmonitor.com)). We've been making
lots of subtle design iterations to Mailgun
([http://mailgun.com](http://mailgun.com)) recently too.

Also I'd recommend checking out LeanStack.io
([http://leanstack.io](http://leanstack.io)) which has a great list of SaaS
companies. You might find some inspiration there.

------
zachlatta
GitHub is usually pretty intuitive. Not a huge fan of their organizations
layout though.

Basecamp probably has the best UI I've used for a SaaS project.

------
bdehaaff
If you are looking for an Enterprise SaaS app -- you might want to check out
Aha.io

We put a lot of thought into it and sourced the best design talent we could
find. Originally, we were going to go with a totally flat design, but ended up
with a hybrid approach. We found that a semi-flat design improved usability in
our early tests with customers.

------
staunch
Stripe. Probably the only SaaS UI I don't hate in significant ways. It has a
fairly minimal feature set though which helps.

------
mailarchis
mailchimp.com

------
collin128
Todoist

------
mergy
I like Wunderlist.

